

Issue 18323: Need more bits (64-bit Mac version) - asn0
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=18323#c73

======
asn0
Java.com has Chrome/Mac hardcoded as a 32-bit app.
[http://www.java.com/en/download/installed8.jsp](http://www.java.com/en/download/installed8.jsp)
(from Chrome/Mac 39 64-bit) says:

⚠ 32-bit Chrome does not support Java 7 and later versions on Mac OS X. Java
runs only on 64-bit browsers.

------
asn0
From chrome://chrome/ on Mac OS:

Version 39.0.2171.65 (64-bit)

